# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Fotos con cartas

## Ritxi

Hará un año se abrió un post en el cual se colgaban algunas fotos artisticas, a ver si nos animamos otra vez.

Las 3 mejores las pondré en el Facebook.

Este es el post antiguo:
http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthre...t=fotos+cartas

----------


## Magnano

me gusta la idea, aqui va la mia

PD:no había una camara mejor a mano T.T

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

No solo pueden salir las cartas ¿no?.

¿Se pueden subir con filtros y brushes con el photoshop?

Saludos!

----------


## Ritxi

Alvaro habia pensado hacer uno solo de cartas y luego ya hacer otro donde no puedan aparecer

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Ok, pues aquí una de hace un tiempo.



Saludos!

----------


## Ming

Ritxi, y uno dónde puedan salir cartas y algo más? (me refiero a bolas de esponja, monedas, gomas,...)

----------


## Fran Gomez

Aqui va un pequeño homenaje a Lennart Green:



¿Se ve el patron?  :Sarcastic:

----------


## Jeff

Aqui tengo unas simpaticas, de las cuales, una pintado po una gran artista: Allysons Wright las 2 primeras.

Que las disfruten.

¡Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------


## Ritxi

> Ritxi, y uno dónde puedan salir cartas y algo más? (me refiero a bolas de esponja, monedas, gomas,...)


 
De aqui a unos 15 dias abriré otro hilo, sobre magia en general.

----------


## Ritxi

Ya he colgado una foto de cada uno en nuestra pág. del Facebook

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/ph...71183&view=all

----------


## SEJO

aqui va una

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

Angel, te quedó impresionante el efecto :O Me gusta la segunda, por el detalle de ese As de picas.  :Smile1:

----------


## Zeleth

Preciosaaaas *-* enseriooo me han enamorado ! guardadas estan!!  :302:

----------


## Liszt

Impresionantes las de Angel aunque me ha encantado el as en la manga de Jeff!!

a ver si me animo y luego cuelgo alguna.

Un saludo

----------


## Ogueita

unas fotos muy chulas Angel.

----------


## roje

Pongo una que hice hace tiempo jeje (la foto no, el retoque)

----------


## nico5713

puedo llevarme algunas fotos??
pregunto porque algunas las Hicieron ustedes mismos no??
un saludo

----------


## nico5713

por ejemplo si es para editarlas y ponerlas en mi firma 

si me decis que no no hay problema igual no pasa nada un saludo

----------


## Ritxi

Reabro este post a ver quien sube alguna foto guapa, esta vez sin cartas ni monedas  :Cool1: 

P.D.- Han de ser vuestras!!!

----------


## Ming

Yo tengo una muy buena... pero no es mía, es de un modeador jijiji  :302: 

Va animense a subir alguna de ustedes  :Wink1:

----------


## almogavar

A ver si me echais una manica que no se adjuntar las fotos. :18:

----------


## almogavar

bueno pues aqui dejo 2 fotos que hice ayer. UN saludo a todos

----------


## KIKO M

Bueno, lo primero decir que yo no soy fotografo ni se nada de fotografias, no paso mas que de hacer las tipicas fotos entre amigos y ahora con el mobil solamente, tambien decir que la camara no es nada buena y es de lo mas normalita. Por lo tanto no creo que estas fotos sean "fotos artisticas" mas alla del valor metaforico de la imagen, y que esta tendra importancia segun para quien. Pero como yo soy un cartomago (aficionado) al que le gusta mucho el campo y estoy vinculado a el queria experimentar con el tema, las primeras va dedicada a los "esparragueros" que en esta epoca aparcan sus coches al lado de los carriles a buscar este manjar de la naturaleza.





En la siguiente una con lo que en mi tierra llamamos "vinagretas" que florecen en esta epoca y llenan los campos de su color amarillo.



Y las siguientes con el arbol mas engalardonado que hay por estas fechas ( al menos en mi zona ) el almendro, tengo localizado a mas ejemplares totalmente florecidos y tremendos, pero este tiene un "caracter" especial, pues ha vivido algun percance que otro y esta en un terreno no adecuado para el, pero a pesar de todo tiene mas años que yo y sacando fuerzas de flaqueza.










Lo dicho, las fotos no son de calidad ni contando con ningun criterio artistico. Aunque espero que a alguien le gusten  :Wink1: 

un saludo

----------


## magikko

Una mia.

----------


## pableton

Me gusta tu foto magikko, pero igual es un poco reveladora y polémica

----------


## Ming

Después de intentarlo "no sé cuantas" veces...



PD. Lo he logrado...  :Oops:

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues ale, venga, hecha deprisa y corriendo:

----------


## t.barrie

Refloto, no para añadir fotos hechas por mi (no entiendo de fotografía), sinó para compartir unas que he encontrado por internet. 
La de la libreta es de Chema Madoz y las restantes de Antonio Más.

----------


## javier.eliu

Hola a todos..

Estas fotos no las he tomado yo... 

pero se las comparto, espero les gusten.

saludos a todos

----------


## CleHle

Aquí estoy yo xD!

----------


## Pulgas

*t.barrie* nos ha colgado una estupenda imagen de Chema Madoz.





Como el siguiente texto tiene algo que ver con la magia, aquí os dejo unas estupendas palabras que le dedicó Duane Michals en las que refleja (para mi gusto, a la perfección) lo que es el genio de este fotógrafo, uno de los mejores artistas de los siglos XX y XXI.
*El hombre que vive en un espejo.*
Todo el mundo sabe que Chema Madoz es un mago. Su imaginación es un armario de curiosidades raras, donde los vientos de los caprichos de alquimistas danzan en su mente como Terpsícore en una juerga.
Chema podría atar las cuerdas de una guitarra a una estrella y tocar música en el espacio con nubes de encaje de arañas.
Madoz vive en el interior de un espejo y observa el mundo boca abajo y del revés.
Si Chema decidiera fotografiarte en forma de zapato, de repente te convertirías en un Jimmy Hoo, así de sencillo.
Su originalidad contradice con juegos de manos y trucos de Houdini. Su inteligencia me tiene asombrado y entusiasmado.
Sin duda debe ser el hijo nonato de Borges.

----------


## t.barrie

> Eidanyoson nos ha colgado una estupenda imagen de Chema Madoz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Como el siguiente texto tiene algo que ver con la magia, aquí os dejo unas estupendas palabras que le dedicó Duane Michals en las que refleja (para mi gusto, a la perfección) lo que es el genio de este fotógrafo, uno de los mejores artistas de los siglos XX y XXI.
> *El hombre que vive en un espejo.*
> Todo el mundo sabe que Chema Madoz es un mago. Su imaginación es un armario de curiosidades raras, donde los vientos de los caprichos de alquimistas danzan en su mente como Terpsícore en una juerga.
> ...


Pulgas, bonito texto, gracias por compartirlo. Me ha gustado.

Ah!!, y gracias a "Eidanyoson" por compartir esa foto de Chema Madoz.. :001 302: 

Un abrazo.

PD: No si ya sabia yo que nosoynadie.... :001 302:

----------


## eidanyoson

Estooooo, mmmmmm, la foto es de Chema Madoz, ok, pero el que colgó la foto fue T. Barrie.

Yo puse la mía que hice en un momentín cutremente y no tiene nada que ver.

Siento decepcionaros.

----------


## t.barrie

> Estooooo, mmmmmm, la foto es de Chema Madoz, ok, pero el que colgó la foto fue T. Barrie.
> 
> Yo puse la mía que hice en un momentín cutremente y no tiene nada que ver.
> 
> *Siento decepcionaros*.


Yo me siento incapaz de hacer una foto medianamente decente Eidan. Por eso tiré de fotos de otros, en este caso de un fuera de serie como Chema Madoz.

Tu subiste una tuya, que por cierto a mi me gustó mucho :Smile1: 

Un saludo socio

----------


## Pulgas

:O15:   :07:   :Oops:   :Oops:   :07:   :O15: 
Lo siento.

Pdta. confundí los nombre y privé a t.barrie de la autoría de la respuesta en la que colgó la foto de Madoz.
Ya está editado.  :Wink1:

----------


## Ming

Bueno... pues muy buena la foto, sea de quien sea; la haya colgado, sea quien sea; y besos, a quien quieran o no quieran...

----------


## rofman

Que gran honor!!!!!


este hilo se ha abierto recordando una foto mia  :117: 



Gracias chicos!!!!!

----------

